
10,000+ atheist quotes, in order of greatness - cbeach
http://www.askatheists.com/atheist-quotes
======
cbeach
My favourite:

"I contend that we are both atheists. I just believe in one fewer god than you
do. When you understand why you dismiss all the other possible gods, you will
understand why I dismiss yours" \--Stephen Roberts

